
Test your site with Google and see how it works across devices - azazqadir
http://googleandyourbusiness.blogspot.com/2016/06/test-your-site-with-google-and-see-how.html
======
brudgers
Hacker News gets:

    
    
      81: Mobile Friendliness (tap targets too small)
      91: Mobile Speed
      97: Desktop Speed

